# What is rtc?



## ph0enix (Mar 23, 2009)

I see a module called rtc loaded every time the system boots.  It's getting loaded by /usr/local/etc/rc.d/rtc.sh and it requires linux.ko.  I'm just curious as to what it is and if I really need it.

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2009)

Just a guess.... Real Time Clock..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 23, 2009)

emulators/rtc             Kernel module which provides /dev/rtc device support



> This is a kernel module for /dev/rtc device support.
> Some apps such as VMware for Linux would be happy with it.



Maybe?


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm not running VMWare, etc.  ...so I probably don't need it.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 23, 2009)

It's generally pulled in by mplayer:
% make -C /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer showconfig |grep -i rtc=
     RTC=off "Add support for kernel real time clock timing"


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for that.  Interestingly, I don't currently have mplayer installed.  I was going to install it though

J.


----------

